# What did your dog eat this week?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought it would be fun (and educational) to see what our dogs are eating.

Here's what The Gang has been getting this past week:

RMBs - chicken wings and leg quarters (hard to find stuff the Cresteds can eat), turkey parts, pork neck bones

MM - pork heart, venison, boneless pork chops and roasts, ground beef, ground lamb, Tilapia, Salmon (the safe kind), turkey breasts, catfish, beef tongue, eggs

OM - bison organ mix, deer livers, beef kidneys

Treats - pizza crusts, cat kibble (use for training), cheapo puppy-sized dry dog biscuits, blueberries, raspberries, baby carrots

Everyone but Sasha gets beef or pork ribs to strip the meat off and gnaw on the bone. Sasha tends to EAT the bones so she gets beef soup bones for gnawing. Fuego is teething so this helps keep him from chewing on everything else.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I thought it would be fun (and educational) to see what our dogs are eating.
> 
> Here's what The Gang has been getting this past week:
> 
> ...


You are feeding your dog's great but why offer pizza crust and crappy dog treats when you are so close to being 100% perfect.


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

Beef muscle meat, beef blood, beef bone, beef liver, beef heart, yellow squash, kale, cabbage, spinach, beets, flaxseed, kelp, parsley - all finely ground.

We buy it from A Place For Paws, in Columbiana Ohio in 50 pound batches.
Rocky just loves it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm always switching kibble. the last 2 months i've been
usuing Orijen. i keep a variety of can food on hand. i also
feed boneless and skinless chicken breast, organic flax seed
oil, coconut oil, salmon oil, fish, organic yogurt, rice, veggies, fruit,
millet, quinoa, some table scraps, beef and pork. for treats i have Zuke's,
Happy 'N' Healthy, Pro Treats, Instinct and Blue Dog biscuits.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmmmmm well let's see, yesterday we had about 1/2 roll of toilet paper along with a few Christmas tree ornaments toped off with a quilt blanket! Oh wait, I forgot the used "pad" that was in the bathroom garbage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:laugh:


Denali Girl said:


> Hmmmmmm well let's see, yesterday we had about 1/2 roll of toilet paper along with a few Christmas tree ornaments toped off with a quilt blanket! Oh wait, I forgot the used "pad" that was in the bathroom garbage.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RMB's: turkey necks, chicken leg 1/4's, pork neck bones, turkey hen drums, rabbit
MM: beef heart, steak, roasts, pork roast & chops, salmon, ground venison, chicken breast, 
OM: chicken liver, beef kidney & liver
Green tripe, raw eggs, yogurt, vitamins C,E, (D,B complex every few days), Salmon oil and Onyx gets her benedryl daily.
Training treats are the natural balance rolls, and string cheese.


Denali Girl said:


> Hmmmmmm well let's see, yesterday we had about 1/2 roll of toilet paper along with a few Christmas tree ornaments toped off with a quilt blanket! Oh wait, I forgot the used "pad" that was in the bathroom garbage.


Your dog isn't lacking in fiber! ICK


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh geez..

RMBs - Duck Neck, Chicken Neck, Chicken backs
MMs - Lamb, Salmon, Pork, Beef, Turkey hearts
OM - Chicken Liver

xtras - Pumpkin, Tripe, Eggs, Yogurt.

Treats - left over turkey, Mother Hubbard treats, pizza crust

Supplements - fish oil, vit e, vit c, springtimeinc joint supplement


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Chicken drum sticks, turkey necks, chicken thighs, raw eggs, beef liver, beef kidney, salmon skin, and cod liver oil 

I wish I could get some deer and other wild game!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

ZAYDA said:


> You are feeding your dog's great but why offer pizza crust and crappy dog treats when you are so close to being 100% perfect.


Because they like it and a little 'crap' now and then isn't going to hurt them.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Meals:
Whole Purdue Chickens
Green Tripe (frozen)
Blueberries
Broccoli
Chicken hearts, livers, necks
Turkey necks

Treats:
NV instinct Treats
Rawhides (Bison from Costco)


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Because they like it and a little 'crap' now and then isn't going to hurt them.


:rofl:


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm, lets see: Pro Plan dry kibble, Po' Boy sandwich from Popeye's (treat for being so good! Plus they put mayo on it :ick: and I didn't wanna waste it), Greenies (aka Puppy crack) Nutro blueberry cruchy treats


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

This is our forth week feeding raw 
Here's last weeks menu

Monday: am; 2 pork loin centre chops - 18oz
pm; heart and gizzards - 6oz
turkey neck - 5oz

Tuesday: am; pork centre loin chops - 15.85oz
pm; side ribs - 12.10oz

Wednesday: am; heart and gizzard with yogurt - 15oz
pm; chicken breast bone in - 10oz

Thursday: am; cubed beef - 11oz
pm; turkey neck - 5.90oz
chicken breast bone in - 10oz

Friday: am; boneless/skinless chicken - 18.20oz
pm; pork side ribs - 13.70oz

Saturday: am; chicken hearts and gizzards - 17oz
fish oil - 1 capsule
pm; pork side ribs - 15oz

Sunday: am; pork loin chops - 15oz
pm; ground turkey with canned mackeral
1 egg (no shell)


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Hm let's see... just for this week:

RMB: Chicken drumettes/wingettes (my dog is 10 lbs), turkey necks, lamb ribs (though she tends to just crack them open to get at any marrow instead of eating the bone)

MM: all types of buffalo cuts, lamb, all types of beef cuts, all types of pork cuts, ground beef, and tilapia (with some ground deer waiting in the freezer )

OM: chicken liver, beef kidney

Extras: occasional carrots, apples, marrow bones, buffalo ribs, various recreational bones, bully sticks, dried tracheas, a bit of whatever I happen to be eating if it's safe, natural balance rolled pet food and dried liver and dried duck tenders as training treats, salmon oil, probiotics, and glucosamine tablets


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tuesday: Turkey backs AM and PM.

Wed: chicken backs in the AM and Beef heart for dinner.

Thursday: chicken backs in AM and turkey thighs for dinner and as a snack during the day some beef marrow bones.

Friday: either turkey thighs or turkey necks for breakfast. Dinner was beef liver, salmon oil, 3 eggs each, some organic plain yogurt and part of a chicken back. 

Saturday: Pork Neck for breakfast and turkey thighs for dinner. 

Sunday: chicken backs AM and PM. 

Tomorrow: Chicken backs AM and beef heart PM. 

Every 5 days each dogs gets 5-6 egg yolks (I use the whites), organic yogurt and salmon oil. 

Other weeks they might get more pork or lamb, other turkey (especially this time of year) or chicken parts, pork or lamb heart, poultry liver/gizzards/hearts, or beef kidney. Anyhow, it varies.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly's menu was :

Chicken necks and frames
Turkey mince, beef mince, lamb brains (yuck!), beef heart, chicken liver, lamb kidney, sardines, raw eggs


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble
kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble kibble
Orijen
Changing to Acana soon


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Whole rabbits, pork shoulder, ground turkey, chicken leg quarters (partially deboned), chicken liver, beef kidney. And some pig feet for chew treats 

And a little bit of BB Wilderness Salmon that I scored for dirt cheap. Just been giving a meal of it every now and again.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of venison here, with turkey necks, chicken, beef, liver, hearts, gizzards & tilapia. They got to work on a venny leg to get the meat, then I took the bones away. They also get salmon oil and Vit E with eggs about 3x week

Today they are having chicken breast and venny neck.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

TOTW and shenzi's first chicken leg quarter! She LOVED it. My goal is to eventually change everyone(dog/cats) to raw. The dragons already on raw, hes good


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Evo for their kibble, a bit of Acana for treats.

Homemade: carrot cookies, blue cheese & peas cookies, tuna & muenster cookies, peanut butter & banana cookies

Bedtime snacks:turkey meatballs, tuna "fudge", Mother Hubbard bacon and cheese biscuits, tripe cookies

Dinner add-ins: leftover steak and fish, canned salmon bones and skin, egg yolks

Frozen banana kong for a treat

And unfortunately, both dogs managed to eat some deer poop.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

This was my second week feeding raw, and I haven't added too much to their diet yet (going to add more beef this week), but I'm slowly working on that.

RMBs: Chicken quarters, chicken bone-in half breasts, chicken wings (for my mini poodle only)

MMs: Chicken skinless boneless breasts, ground beef


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all week kibble, each got a hot dog twice this week as a treat. Riley stole my french fries out of the bag, Shelby stole my daughters banana and Shasta snagged an entire bag of frozen green beans off the counter before i could put them away from grocery shopping. Some cat poo (no doggie kisses here!) since they wrestled into the gate and broke it. and some liver training treats. OH and Shelby has a fetish for tampons  and baby diapers i have no idea how she gets them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Let's see if I can remember:

RBM: Turkey necks, turkey wings/quarters, chicken backs, chicken wings, pork next bones, rabbit, whole Talipia(sp?)

MM: Steak, chicken breast, pork chops, cubed pork roast, ground beef, ground turkey, ground ostrich, cubed buffalo, chicken gizzards

OM: Beef and chicken liver

Extra's: Vit. C, salmon oil, strawberry yogurt (my left over's), raw eggs (4-5 weekly), tripe (about once per week)

Treats: NB rolls, cheese, fried beef kidney cut up (won't eat it raw), cheapo treats from costco from the neighbours and bully sticks (about 1 per week - christmas gifts)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Because they like it and a little 'crap' now and then isn't going to hurt them.


Stark just got some left over pizza too last night from my sister I forgot to mention. He also got some vanilla ice cream too for desert.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RMB's: Pork necks, chicken wings, pork ribs, chicken breasts w/ribs, duck necks, turkey necks, chicken backs. 

MM: Cubed pork, cubed beef, ground buffalo, ground buffalo tongue, trachea, tripe, ground chicken, ground turkey, ground lamb, turkey/ beef heart. Some canned salmon and/or sardines.

OM: Chicken gizzards, beef liver/kidney mix.

MISC: Blanched pureed veggies (couple times a week) yogurt, cottage cheese, raw eggs.

TREATS: Wellness Jerky treats, bully sticks, cubed cheese, Mother Nature mini biscuits.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

This week...hmm let's see if I can remember it all!
RMB's: Chicken quarters, whole rabbits (gutted/skinned but includes all organs so not sure where they get classified!), llama RMB's, mutton RMB's, goat RMB's, veal RMB's

MM: Turkey, Pork, Venison, Green Tripe

Organ: Beef pancreas/kidney/liver/lung (small pieces of each)

Supplements: Salmon oil and bee pollen. Djenga gets joint supplements and ester C for her hips.

Treats - bits and pieces of what I am eating, I can't resist the beggars...

My variety is a lot more than I have gotten to feed in the past, but I found a great source for the meats I listed and made up meals incorporating all of it over each week or two.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh man I failed big time here!!!

My dogs got kibble as their main meal all week, as always, and on the side this week:

Spaghetti,
Tomato sauce,
Mashed Red Potatoes,
Cutout cookies,
half a ham sandwich,
bread crust and slices (THEY LOVE BREAD),
Cooked chicken,
leftover beef roast with barbecue,
and a few apples.
Oh and an 'indestructable' retrieving dummy...somehow there are only about 2 inches of it left....

I figure there's no reason to throw away leftovers when you have two dogs who love to eat!! And one who is so dang thin all the time- I'm trying to fatten him up a little!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Orijen Adult kibble
3 days I added left over cooked chicken breast at evening meal

he gets 1 raw knuckle bone a day (they are cut up, size varies)

Treats
Extra sharp cheddar cheese
hot dogs
chicken breast
1 frosty paws ice cream cup for being good for Santa
SNOW...lots of snow was eaten


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> Oh man I failed big time here!!!
> 
> My dogs got kibble as their main meal all week, as always, and on the side this week:
> 
> ...


 

haha we should be hanged for the things our dogs eat! mine will eat just about anything we do. except Riley but i'm convinced he's just a freak of nature.


----------



## LittleMiko (Nov 11, 2010)

Bravo chicken blend
Green Tripe,
Chicken neck, heart & liver,gizzard
Blueberries
Canned salmon
Egg with shell
Recreational beef marrow bone


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My third week feeding raw! I finally started adding a bit more to my dogs menu.

*RMBs:* Chicken quarters/bone-in breasts/wings.

*MM:* Boneless chicken breasts, ground beef, chicken gizzards.

*OM:* Chicken liver.

*Extras:* Canned pumpkin, yogurt with lactobacillus, Sammy snacks (cheese, cranberry, carob).

Oh and doggie with upset stomach got boiled chicken/ground beef with boiled rice.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

*RMBs*: Chicken quarters, bone-in breasts, wings, necks.

*MM:* Boneless chicken breasts and thighs, ground beef, diced beef trims, chicken gizzards, ground turkey.

*OM:* Chicken and beef liver.

*Extras:* Canned pumpkin, sammy snacks, random cranberries.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Chicken quarters, turkey drums, beef heart, lamb heart (SCORE @ the Middle Eastern Grocery!) pork chops & ground venison (that were a donation), chicken gizzards and turkey neck & frame. Fish oil supplements.

And.....

Fiber from an area rug (linked turds together), 2 set of iPod ear buds (not eaten but chewed all to ****), 1/4 of a carrot cake and a banana snuck from the fruit basket and expertly peeled.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well mine just had a ribeye and left over mac and cheese,lol though usually it's TOTW and/or Orijen with a RMB a day for teeth mostly and training treats


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmmmmmm OK...

RMBs this week - Chicken wings, breast, thighs, legs, backs, necks, pork necks, turkey wings
MMs - Venison ( ground), pork roast, ground beef/chuck, Porterhouse steaks ( i take the bone out, cause they seen to be too thin for RMB), ground turkey
Organ - chicken liver and gizzards, beef liver

Extras - Yogurt, eggs, cheese bits, cooked pork livers, cooked chicken breast, cooked oatmeal, cooked sweet potatos

And.. BB Wilderness.. though i prob won't ever use it again


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

*RMBs*: Chicken quarters, bone-in breasts, wings, necks.

*MM:* Boneless chicken fajitas/thighs, chicken gizzards, ground turkey, sirloin steak, chicken and beef heart.

*OM:* Chicken and beef liver.

*Extras:* Canned pumpkin, cheese, Salmon oil and Vitamin E supplements.


----------

